# First time owner with Czech/DDR puppy- LOTS OF PICTURES!!



## Prohibiting (May 29, 2015)

Hello and thanks for taking a look at my thread. My name is Luke and I live in England, Gloucestershire.

I'm a first time GSD owner and have always wanted one since I was a boy. I am 25 years old and my partner and I finally decided the time was right to have a dog of our very own. We have both been brought up with dogs all our lives and we weren't planning to get one until 2016 but since we've already been settled for a while now in our home, we felt that we were missing a dog in our life. I put a deposit down in January before the litter was even born so had pick of the 5 males (4 females also in litter). The wait has been so slow!

Meet Theo, he's a DDR/Czech working line German Shepherd. He's the dog I've always wanted. As we live on a farm I wanted a dog with a bit of "oomph", highly intelligent, strong, big, bold, determined and to also act as a deterrent to unwanted people- hence why I wanted the DDR/Czech working line German Shepherd. Trying to find this sort of German Shepherd is very difficult in the UK as there are hardly any breeders that specialise in the working lines but I am thrilled with Theo so far. The sire comes from Czech Jinopo Cz and the Dame has a mixture of Tiekerhook, Grafental, Felsenschlo and Pohranicni Straze lines.

First day home at 7.5 weeks old

_ ( *** Images removed by ADMIN due to size ***) _

Comments are very much welcome and I will do my best to answer any questions you may have!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

he's a cutie! Can't wait to see more pictures of him. Welcome


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks beautiful to me, and so alert.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Love the little guy. Very alert eyes.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Theo is an absolutely gorgeous pup!! :wub: You have taken some beautiful photos of him. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh, that puppy is so sweet and gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Theo is love able


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow, that is one good-looking pup!


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Beautiful and alert little pup you have there.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry I you had your pics removed - they were well over double the allowed size. For ease of viewing and to make the board easier to use for those who have slower internet connection, we limit picture sizes to 800 X 600. Please resize and re-post, we love puppy pics!!


----------



## Prohibiting (May 29, 2015)

I couldn't see the edit button in my original post so here is a new post with smaller resized images .

Here's a video I made of him when he was 10 weeks old demonstrating his training abilities. He is extremely clever but it is also down to the trainer too 
https://youtu.be/SvRCdP46LTI

First day home at 7.5 weeks old




















After being dunked in the pool








...and today, just under 12 weeks old posting for the camera!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome! :welcome: And congratulations!

He is gorgeous and smart to boot!

Moms


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome! Oh my gosh! He is absolutely precious! And what a smart boy to know his commands so well already...


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Smart and beautiful :wub:


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Handsome boy and great pics and the video was great  Keep the pics coming so we can see Theo growing up!! Do you have plans for any kind of sport with him?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

OMGooness.. I can't handle the cute!!! Great job with him already on training! Enjoyed your video!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think you have the GSD pup that most people would be hoping for . 
Boffo !
His only limitations will be those of his handler - but I think you are doing a great job so far. 

Have a look at this old thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/genetic-issues/161374-genetic-obedience.html

and this http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...189671-nickolas-journal-dogs-development.html


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous puppy and so smart! Welcome and we love pics. Show us more as he grows.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh wow he is a hunk! He is going to look 
A-M-A-Z-I-N-G as an adult! Can you attach his pedigree and/or pictures of his parents please


----------



## Prohibiting (May 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone for such kind words! He is a stunner I must admit and I will keep this thread updated as he grows .



Moriah said:


> Handsome boy and great pics and the video was great  Keep the pics coming so we can see Theo growing up!! Do you have plans for any kind of sport with him?


I have looked into Schutzhund/IPO but there are not many clubs in the UK that do this sort of sport. The closest one to me that I have found online is about a 1 hour 20 minutes drive from me. I would love to give it a go one day eventually when Theo is older but at the moment it's early days anyway and the distance is off-putting.



Lobo dog said:


> Oh wow he is a hunk! He is going to look
> A-M-A-Z-I-N-G as an adult! Can you attach his pedigree and/or pictures of his parents please


I have no official paper work for his pedigree because I am not allowed to stud/breed from him but this is the online Pedigree progeny of his lines:
Line-breeding for the progency of Dag z Jirkova dvora and Brenda Vom Sussexwolves

Also, is there any chance you or someone could tell me more about Theo's lines if possible please? 

I met both Sire and Dam at the breeders and they were both stunning dogs.

Dag, the sire weighs 60kg!:


----------



## Prohibiting (May 29, 2015)

Here are some recent pictures from the past 10 days 













Hope you enjoyed


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Such a beautiful pup. Great training too. Just coming out of another thread about giving up their 5 year old dog, was really touching to see such a nice bond and control with the young pup being raised right.

Really needed to see this after the other thread. Terrific work.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

so cute :wub:


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

What a gorgeous, smart pup!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

You're off to a great start, what a handsome boy :wub:


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Love him!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome! First of all you've got a great looking pup there. The more important thing is that he is not only smart but he appears to be well focused for a pup. That's a big thing... Congrats and ya done good!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

You are on the right track with this breed. Training is SO important, and what a cutie! Good luck with your gorgeous puppy.


----------



## isight (Jun 12, 2015)

Love the pup!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

*swoon* I think I am in love! <3


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

What a good looking pup. ??


----------



## Prohibiting (May 29, 2015)

Cheers everyone


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Prohibiting said:


> Hello and thanks for taking a look at my thread. My name is Luke and I live in England, Gloucestershire.
> 
> I'm a first time GSD owner and have always wanted one since I was a boy. I am 25 years old and my partner and I finally decided the time was right to have a dog of our very own. We have both been brought up with dogs all our lives and we weren't planning to get one until 2016 but since we've already been settled for a while now in our home, we felt that we were missing a dog in our life. I put a deposit down in January before the litter was even born so had pick of the 5 males (4 females also in litter). The wait has been so slow!
> 
> ...


Czech? Keep that doggy busy! I have one and she's on fire 24x7.


----------



## Prohibiting (May 29, 2015)

Hey everyone, another update from me  I've been teaching the "watch me" command and he's getting very good at it and can hold contact with my eyes for about 6 seconds (which feels like a very long time!) with no distractions. I just need to keep practising outside with other distractions and in new places. Yesterday I started trying to get him to bark forwards which I know is going to be a lot harder! He barks great on command while facing me so what I did yesterday was hold him by the collar, kneel down to his level, throw one of his favourite toys a couple of meters in front of him so he is focused on that toy while I'm holding him so he can't actually get it and then give the command "bark". He actually worked it out after a while and did it. I need to get that really good and hopefully he'll do it when I take the toy away but I want to slowly introduce the command "guard" for barking forwards when on a lead/being held.

Here's some pictures 

Theo with my parents terroir puppy who is 7 weeks older than Theo








He has got dark again as his black topcoat grows through 


From 7.5 weeks to 16 weeks old now


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

I am soooo in love with this pup. You are a lucky and very responsible (if I may say without sounding condescending) owner. I get a warm fuzzy feeling in my heart when I see someone take such an active and caring role in the life of their new dog/pup. Congrats!!!


----------



## Muzbomb (Jun 27, 2015)

So so handsome that guy!!!!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Prohibiting (May 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I love sharing pictures of him for people to enjoy .


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

He is adorable and smart !!:wub:


----------



## Prohibiting (May 29, 2015)

Just over 8 months old now.


----------



## MotherofStannis (Nov 11, 2015)

Amazing! We actually have a deposit down on a pup from Sussex wolves. How have you found the experience? The sire of ours is Cid.


----------



## Mavi (Oct 29, 2015)

Great looking pup..hope my girl looks this good!


----------



## Prohibiting (May 29, 2015)

Whoops, pictures didn't post. Here's some new ones


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

He's getting even more handsome by the day. What a wonderful, alert and intelligent expression. Really looking forward to all of the updates to come! Do you have another awesome video of him for all of us to watch yet??


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pics!


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

He's starting to lose that puppy look. I'm also a first time GSD owner with a male DDR/Czech shepherd. It's definitely been a learning experience.


----------



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

Beautiful pics


----------

